# Vivarium WIP



## GayJerk (Jun 28, 2016)

A WIP of a vivarium I started yesterday! I finished carving and foaming, so next I'll be doing the silicone and ground coconut husk! Then the background will be done. Anything you guys recommend? Here's the link http://m.imgur.com/rUEIHPb


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jun 28, 2016)

Lookin' good!!


----------



## ashleenicole (Jun 28, 2016)

Looks good to me so far! Keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## GayJerk (Jun 30, 2016)

Here's the finished vivarium- plants and all. I need to let it air out for a day or so before I start putting springtails and stuff in there. Soon I will be ordering a mantid! http://m.imgur.com/2EjE3OO


----------



## Descartes (Jun 30, 2016)

Nice! What kind are you thinking of putting in there?


----------



## GayJerk (Jul 1, 2016)

A Giant African (Sphodromantis lineola) or maybe a Painted Shield (Rhombodera extensicollis)


----------



## Sarah K (Jul 1, 2016)

GayJerk said:


> Here's the finished vivarium- plants and all. I need to let it air out for a day or so before I start putting springtails and stuff in there. Soon I will be ordering a mantid! http://m.imgur.com/2EjE3OO


Nice!


----------



## Mantidaddicted (Jul 1, 2016)

GayJerk said:


> Here's the finished vivarium- plants and all. I need to let it air out for a day or so before I start putting springtails and stuff in there. Soon I will be ordering a mantid! http://m.imgur.com/2EjE3OO


Okay so now time for you to make me one   Lol awesome job!!


----------



## GayJerk (Jul 1, 2016)

Mantidaddicted said:


> Okay so now time for you to make me one   Lol awesome job!!


Lol thank you so much!! It smells like a forest when I stick my head in the vivarium xD


----------

